# sangue del mio sangue



## Minerva (8 Settembre 2015)

sono curiosissima di vedere questo ultimo film di bellocchio che si preannuncia davvero interessante.


uno dei grandi misteri della Mostra. Sangue del mio sangue, l’ultimo film di Marco Bellocchio, che a Venezia passerà in Concorso, non si presta a chiacchiere. Il suo autore, fresco del riconoscimento che il festival di Locarno il 14 agosto attribuirà a lui e al suo film d’esordio, I pugni in tasca, che compie mezzo secolo, lo consegna al pubblico (esce praticamente in contemporanea, il 9 settembre) senza fronzoli.

Poche righe di sinossi, la conferma che temi e luoghi (Bobbio, la val Trebbia, il potere destabilizzante del desiderio) sono tutti lì. E la famiglia, sempre presente nei film dell’autore piacentino, ma forse ora persino in maniera più radicale. Perciò Io donna ha deciso di ritrarre in questo servizio insieme a Marco, per la prima volta, i figli Elena e Pier Giorgio e la compagna Francesca Calvelli, madre di Elena e montatrice di questo, come di tutti i suoi film dal 1994.


Sangue del mio sangue è ambientato in gran parte in una prigione. Che cosa l’attirava in quel luogo e come l’ha scoperto?
MARCO È stato 6 anni fa, durante il laboratorio di cinema che tengo d’estate a Bobbio. I film di evasione sono sempre stati tra i miei preferiti, raccontano il talento dell’essere umano per sfuggire alla propria prigione. Un condannato a morte è fuggito di Robert Bresson, mi aveva molto colpito quando uscì. Questo luogo, ricavato da un convento e che era rimasto chiuso per trent’anni, era in realtà una prigione all’acqua di rose, ospitava solo detenuti per piccole pene, ma aveva l’impianto scenografico di un carcere duro. Mi ha fatto venire in mente questioni di cui mi ero occupato per gran parte della vita, la monaca di Monza, il suo destino di murata viva. Ho cominciato con una piccola cosa realizzata con gli studenti: l’episodio della Monaca di Bobbio, ambientato nel ‘600, durante l’inquisizione. Da lì nacque l’idea di Sangue del mio sangue. Ma c’è voluto tempo.

Bobbio è un piccolo paese sulle colline emiliane, ma ormai è sulla mappa del cinema.
FRANCESCA Questo mi fa un po’ ridere, perché per me Bobbio è completamente slegato dal cinema. Quando è nata Elena, io ancora non avevo incontrato nessuno della famiglia di Marco. Gli ho chiesto di portarmici per far conoscere a Elena il luogo dove suo padre era cresciuto, le sue sorelle, gli amici. Da lì Marco poi si è inventato i corsi, i cortometraggi, il festival. E si è tessuta tutta la tela. Ma per me Bobbio è più un luogo privato che un luogo di cinema.

PIER GIORGIO Lì è custodita la storia della famiglia, ci sono le zie, le storie sul nonno avvocato. Ed è il luogo dove ci si vede in modo diverso da come si sta a Roma, dove tutte le generazioni – la nostra, ma ce n’è già un’altra, io ho due figlie – si incontrano. Noi non ci vediamo a Natale, ci vediamo d’estate a Bobbio. Non rilassati perché non lo siamo mai, ma con una quotidianità.



Tornare lì a 50 anni dai Pugni in tasca che ricordi ha riportato in superficie?
MARCO «Anche Bobbio cambia, lentamente, ma cambia»: è una battuta del film. Bobbio esiste non in rapporto alla nostalgia della giovinezza, io non me lo posso permettere. In questi vent’anni che corrispondono all’età di mia figlia Elena non ci sono tornato per ripercorrere i sentieri del passato.

Non è il natio borgo selvaggio?
MARCO No, potrei lasciare Bobbio anche domani. Ci sono tornato perché avevo qualcosa da fare. Questo film è una resa dei conti. Uno dei suoi temi, forse il più profondo, è la “gemellità”, viene da una tragedia vissuta molti anni fa, quella del mio fratello gemello suicida. L’avevo già raccontata in Gli occhi, la bocca senza essere però soddisfatto del risultato. Qui in modo mediato, indiretto, la stessa tragedia – il fratello morto per amore – suscita la vendetta del sopravvissuto. Ma anche lui verrà sedotto da quella stessa donna. È un film bislacco, ma libero, dove presente e passato si ricongiungono. Non è un film americano, in cui tutto viene spiegato.

Come affrontare, da figli, una questione tanto delicata?
PIER GIORGIO Io ero molto piccolo, non ho ricordi di mio zio. Quello che io e Elena sappiamo di quella vicenda non ce l’ha detto Marco. Ce l’hanno detto le zie, o ce l’ha detto Francesca perché glielo hanno raccontato le zie. Per Marco è più semplice affrontarlo nel film che fermarsi a parlarne coi suoi figli. Fa parte delle grandi tragedie bellocchiane.

ELENA (il verso leopardiano Naufragar m’è dolce in questo mare tatuato sul braccio) In Sangue del mio sangue io sono io. Quando mio padre coinvolge me e mio fratello in un film crea dei personaggi che ci rispecchiano, vuole che siamo naturali, spontanei. Non vuole che ci allontaniamo da noi.

MARCO I miei figli hanno due pulsioni molto diverse verso la recitazione. A Elena importa poco, e quindi ha una sua leggerezza, è spontanea. Pier Giorgio è sempre più orientato a fare l’attore ed è molto motivato. Ha ormai abbandonato il ruolo di produttore forse perché il produttore in fondo è un protettore, un padre, non è uno che stacca solo gli assegni. Io ormai sono abbastanza anziano, ma continuo a fare questo discorso da ribelle. E se tu mi sei padre io mi devo opporre, mi dai fastidio, mi irriti.

La vostra famiglia è un luogo dove la ribellione è sempre presente.
PIER GIORGIO Siamo stati cresciuti così. Nelle buone famiglie della borghesia italiana se mandi al diavolo il padre o la madre vieni sgridato, da noi era: «Bene, allora hai una tua identità».



Troppi ribelli però non possono convivere.
PIER GIORGIO Il rapporto tra me e Marco si è sempre basato sul cinema. Mi ha buttato sul set a 6 anni da attore in Vacanze in Val trebbia. Poi ci sono le foto di me a 7 anni con le mollette da attrezzista. A 15 ho cominciato a fare il volontario. E non mi sono più fermato. E in questo lungo percorso in cui ho anche recitato ci sono stati momenti, dato l’estremismo del mio carattere, in cui al lavoro si è sovrapposto anche il conflitto che può esserci tra un padre e un figlio. E quello tra un produttore e un regista. Recitare è sempre stato dentro di me, anche se per un periodo mi sono negato questa possibilità, e poi insieme a lui me lo sono riconcesso. Il momento chiave è stato durante la preparazione del film La balia. Marco mi propose un ruolo. E mi fece tre provini…

Niente favoritismi…
PIER GIORGIO Nessuno. Me ne ha fatti due anche per il film successivo. Ha smesso solo di recente… Ricominciare a recitare ha coinciso con il ridisegnare il rapporto tra me e Marco. Che è sempre stato un rapporto molto intenso, molto conflittuale ma che ha consumato il suo conflitto nel cinema e che nel cinema ha trovato la sua pace. Rimaniamo caratteri e temperamenti fortissimi, la scintilla è sempre nell’aria, ma è propositiva, non distruttiva. Io e Marco anche nei momenti di maggior discussione, di scontro, sul cinema ci trovavamo d’accordo.

Avete lo stesso sguardo?
PIER GIORGIO Forse io ho il suo ed è abbastanza naturale.

Non le è mai venuto il pensiero: «Come mai non ha scelto me per quel ruolo?».
PIER GIORGIO (ride) Certo, per tutti i film che ha fatto e di cui io non sono il protagonista… Il pensiero viene ma poi se ne va. Forse per un unico film, e non dirò quale, a distanza di anni, mi sono ritrovato a pensarci. Dovevo farlo io. Lui quasi mi ha dato ragione. Quasi.

Al tempo del Principe di Homburg Marco diceva che avrebbe potuto essere un ribelle tutta la vita, ma che aveva anche capito che non doveva per forza sputare in faccia ai professori.
MARCO La ribellione si rinnova, la rabbia non mi dà più soddisfazione immediata. Mi chiedo subito: e poi? E la domanda successiva che mi faccio è: sei diventato un conservatore, un reazionario? Per esempio questa tragedia della Grecia…

Non starà con Schäuble.
MARCO No, ma sono in bilico. Si parla di solidarietà: bene, giusto. Ma io credo poco a una solidarietà nel nome della cultura e della storia del popolo greco. Diciamo invece che in Europa, nel nome di un interesse comune, conviene a tutti che si faccia così. È più franco, ed è una posizione politica. Di ideali ormai ne sono rimasti pochi.

Elena, davvero le importa poco del cinema?
ELENA È un mondo che mi affascina, ci sono nata, ma mi ha anche sempre fatto un po’ di paura. Mi diverte quando mio padre mi coinvolge, lo fa da quando sono molto piccola, sono stata buttata nel fiume con l’acqua gelata da bambina per girare una scena. Esserci nei suoi film mi è sempre sembrato molto naturale, ma mi è venuto spontaneo andare per la mia strada. Studio architettura in Svizzera. Ho fatto un anno a Roma, poi ho cambiato, mi sono trasferita in una accademia, si lavora meglio. E molto impegnativo, ma l’ho scelto io. Non escludo niente per il futuro, però sto facendo il mio percorso. Potrei anche coniugare le due cose, lavorare come scenografa per esempio.

FRANCESCA Elena si è resa conto di chi era il padre quando al liceo dei compagni glielo hanno sottolineato, ma lei viveva tutto in modo molto normale, anche andare ai festival faceva parte della normalità.

Essere una famiglia di cinema che cosa cambia nel modo di lavorare?
FRANCESCA (ride) C’è sempre il patriarca, ma le questioni si stemperano, si alleggeriscono. E Marco si nutre anche di questo. È un rapporto sano con una quotidianità che fa bene, con un mondo che è concreto, la scuola, la spesa. Non sei da solo a pensare sempre al cinema, c’è anche altro che ti gira intorno.

Marco, dei rapporti uomo-donna, spesso dirompenti nei suoi film, come Diavolo in corpo o La visione del Sabba, e dell’ambiguità dell’innamoramento aveva parlato molto nei film scritti in collaborazione con lo psicanalista Massimo Fagioli.
MARCO Quella collaborazione non c’è più da anni, anzi c’è stata una netta separazione perché non partecipo più all’analisi collettiva. Il mio rapporto con quell’esperienza, non è rinnegato, ma è cambiato. Ho sentito progressivamente la necessità di essere più libero.

Separarsi fa parte del percorso.
MARCO Non volevo più domandarmi se quello che facevo fosse giusto o sbagliato. Mi dovevo riconoscere la possibilità di sbagliare, di non essere sempre di fronte al conflitto morale che nasceva dall’analisi collettiva. Preferivo sbagliare ma essere libero. Sentivo che per fare questo film la libertà era una premessa obbligatoria.

Francesca, poi compito del montatore è trovare il principio ordinatore.
FRANCESCA (ride) Non è molto facile con Marco. Ho messo ordine nella liberta. Sangue del mio sangue è un film istintivo, molto personale, sono le cose della sua vita, la somma delle sue emozioni, del passato, del presente.

Marco, in questo film che parla di clausura di donne murate vive, è tornata a galla anche l’educazione religiosa che fa parte del suo passato, gli studi dai Barnabiti?
MARCO Quella era una prigione blanda. Dove io scelsi di andare perché la prigione della mia famiglia era talmente spaventosa che preferii il collegio. Era un collegio signorile, per buone famiglie, non era Dickens e nemmeno Giamburrasca. Il primo anno lo passai in camerata. Al secondo divisi la stanzetta con mio fratello Alberto (anche lui presente nel film, interpreta Pier Giorgio da vecchio, ndr). Ricordo che se volevi andare in bagno dovevi suonare, ti chiudevano dentro. Ma questo l’ho raccontato Nel nome del Padre. Scegliere volontariamente di andare in prigione e allo stesso tesmpo volerne uscire sono costanti della mia vita.

View attachment 10677http://www.google.it/url?url=http:/...2-vwif&usg=AFQjCNEB3gGk8nlPSgMaPbuP0L6IGbQOWA


----------

